# Louisiana Limits Guide Service



## Captain Marty (Jul 14, 2006)

Been a while since Captain Marty has posted on 2cool. I've been busy moving from Onalaska to Willis. 

But I'm back at Sabine Lake and catching fish. The only thing hotter than the fishing is the weather.. Trout are biting early, therefore we are out of the water with some nice catches before the heat sets in.

When the wind permits the jetties are paying off. But when the wind is blowing we are catching nice strings of flounder.

PM he if interested catching the BIG THREE TRF.

Let's go fishing!!


----------

